# Wanting to make Hombrew Wax



## CrookyMonster (Feb 16, 2014)

hey good people I been reading on some of these home brew waxes and I love experimenting but just want some advice on how to do it and what materials should I be using. really appreciate any advice given


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Probly best to buy the dodo juice homebrew kit first before doving straight in


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Search the homebrew section good way to gain knowledge and see what worked and what didnt work. Good luck and keep us posted


----------

